# 20C Poly-Quest Lithium Polymer



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello everyone,
Just wanted to announce there is now a page on my website for 20C li-polys. There will be a limited amount coming in at the end of May but I am now taking preorders. Product ranges from 300mah up to 3700mah packs. Let me know if you have any questions.

Robert
www.purehobby.com


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

purehobby said:


> Hello everyone,
> "... prices are to bad".
> 
> Robert
> www.purehobby.com


 um, either you are missing an 'o' or a 'n't'. I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

Lol thanks Chris. I should have drank my coffee first this morning :freak:


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Does PolyQuest offer a 50% trade up deal to send in the old ones in trade for the new ones at 50% of the cost of the new ones?

Thunder Power does this.


----------



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

Craps,
I am not aware of Charlie offering anything like that. Were did you hear that I have not seen that posted anywhere not even there website. If I had Thunders in my Rc I would be trading them in every month :thumbsup: 
At this time to answer your question no I cannot offer 50% trade in on your old packs and as far as I know factory is not either. I am sure Jamie will take care of you anyway he can and I will do the same for everyone whenever I can help.

Robert


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

This has been Thunder Power's policy for about 6 months now since they first came out with the gen2 version.

I traded a few when the Gen2s came out and I traded a couple for the newer lighter version that just came out.

I was just curious if PolyQuest was going to do the samething Thunder Power is doing?


----------



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh those ones. Ok I understand why they did it now. 
Sorry but I dont see Polyquest offering the same deal.
They are also not fading out the 12c product and it will still be a very common pack. At this time the highest even available in the 20c is 3700mah.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Notice the length of the 20C cells as well. Looks like most cars will be limited to the 2500mah packs. My money is still on 3S4400mah or 4S3500mah with lower kv motors.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

I am sorry guys, but I still need to know will PolyQuest do the trade thing to upgrade for a % discount?

I might want to trade up the pair of 2S 4400s I have?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

he said no...


----------



## posfit (Apr 28, 2005)

*li-po question*

O.K. I have a question. Do Li-po batteries run close to their numbers? We all know that Nimh cell are never really 1.2V so are Lipo's really 3.7V?


----------



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

posfit,
check your other post.

Robert 
www.purehobby.com


----------

